# Balikbayan Entries To Re-start Soon



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like the Balikbayan privilege will restart December 7th, for those of you needing it to get into the Philippines.

Filipinos’ foreign spouses, children, ‘balikbayans’ may enter PH by Dec. 7


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Looks like the Balikbayan privilege will restart December 7th, for those of you needing it to get into the Philippines.
> 
> Filipinos’ foreign spouses, children, ‘balikbayans’ may enter PH by Dec. 7


How does this bit work. Sorry sir your number 401 you've got to leave again.

"They, too, must be subject to the maximum capacity of inbound passengers at the port and date of entry.”


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> How does this bit work. Sorry sir your number 401 you've got to leave again.
> 
> "They, too, must be subject to the maximum capacity of inbound passengers at the port and date of entry.”


I would hope that's all coordinated and known before the departing flight leaves, and determined while tickets are being sold to not go beyond that cap.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I would hope that's all coordinated and known before the departing flight leaves, and determined while tickets are being sold to not go beyond that cap.


Coordinated and known?

You realize where we are talking about don't you?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I would hope that's all coordinated and known before the departing flight leaves, and determined while tickets are being sold to not go beyond that cap.





Manitoba said:


> Coordinated and known?
> 
> You realize where we are talking about don't you?


This is not new. They have already been doing this since flights started back up to NAIA. Each airline probably gets so many slots and manages it during the booking process.

A few weeks ago a friend who is an OFW posted some pictures of inside one of the terminals at NAIA. It was like a ghost town. So I think they have room in the terminal for passenger "growth".

I wonder if they have anything like that at Clark? Clark has a few flights. I know the Emirates flight from Dubai has been running.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> This is not new. They have already been doing this since flights started back up to NAIA. Each airline probably gets so many slots and manages it during the booking process.
> 
> A few weeks ago a friend who is an OFW posted some pictures of inside one of the terminals at NAIA. It was like a ghost town. So I think they have room in the terminal for passenger "growth".
> 
> I wonder if they have anything like that at Clark? Clark has a few flights. I know the Emirates flight from Dubai has been running.


Yes we on Emirates into Clark.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> Looks like the Balikbayan privilege will restart December 7th, for those of you needing it to get into the Philippines.
> 
> Filipinos’ foreign spouses, children, ‘balikbayans’ may enter PH by Dec. 7


Does this mean Visa on arrival is active after December 7th


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Does this mean Visa on arrival is active after December 7th


I can only assume for balikbayans.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I can only assume for balikbayans.


Ah ok thanks . I have been in touch with embassy here . The visa in advance of traveling can be issued in six days for married ex pats


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Ah ok thanks . I have been in touch with embassy here . The visa in advance of traveling can be issued in six days for married ex pats


And three months validity for flying in


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ah ok thanks . I have been in touch with embassy here . The visa in advance of traveling can be issued in six days for married ex pats


That doesn't sound like current information. That sounds like the 9a for spouses info.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

That's how I read it.


[email protected] said:


> Does this mean Visa on arrival is active after December 7th


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

ooops


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Source: [OPINION] Dear Filipinos in America: The urgency of applying for dual citizenship if you need to visit the Philippines during the age of coronavirus —


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Does this mean Visa on arrival is active after December 7th


No. The rule changes are only for when someone is travelling with their Filipino spouse.






PUBLIC ADVISORY: ENTRY RESTRICTIONS INTO THE PHILIPPINES (AS OF 27 NOVEMBER 2020) – Embassy of the Republic of the Philippines







philippineembassy-usa.org


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

A NUMBER of overseas Filipinos will likely stay put wherever they are this Christmas, despite Manila now allowing _balikbayans_ to come home for the holidays beginning December 7. 

Dec 1, 2020
SOURCE: Overseas Filipinos not keen on Christmas homecoming | Ma. Stella F. Arnaldo


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> No. The rule changes are only for when someone is travelling with their Filipino spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The visa (BB) is given on arrival if you qualify for the BB, that is what I understood.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

hogrider said:


> The visa (BB) is given on arrival if you qualify for the BB, that is what I understood.


 Well. (Before covid) BB Visa for FOREIGNERS without Filipino blood background got BB approved MOSTLY, but not allways. It ISN'T a right.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Well. (Before covid) BB Visa for FOREIGNERS without Filipino blood background got BB approved MOSTLY, but not allways. It ISN'T a right.


I don't understand what you mean. The only way a foreigner can get BB stamp is by travelling with their spouse. Although they will give it without asking it's actually for your wife the request it and if required to show a copy of you marriage certificate.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I don't understand what you mean. The only way a foreigner can get BB stamp is by travelling with their spouse. Although they will give it without asking it's actually for your wife the request it and if required to show a copy of you marriage certificate.


 Many believe it can be DEMANDED, but it isn't, but it's given almost allways.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

December 2, 2020
Morente, however, advised foreign spouses and children of Filipino citizens not to travel to the Philippines if the Filipino or former Filipino citizen they are related to is not traveling with them or is not in the Philippines because they would not be granted entry. 
SOURCE: https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/12...grant-balikbayans-kin-visa-free-entry/803739/

December 1, 2020
PAL to offer nonstop flights for ‘balikbayans’
SOURCE: PAL to offer nonstop flights for ‘balikbayans’ | Recto Mercene


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> December 2, 2020
> Morente, however, advised foreign spouses and children of Filipino citizens not to travel to the Philippines if the Filipino or former Filipino citizen they are related to is not traveling with them or is not in the Philippines because they would not be granted entry.
> SOURCE: https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/12...grant-balikbayans-kin-visa-free-entry/803739/
> 
> ...


This is all very contradictory as foreign spouses are aiiowed in travelling alone on a 9a.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> This is all very contradictory as foreign spouses are aiiowed in travelling alone on a 9a.


What's your source for that statement?

2020 December 01
BI reminds: Aliens families of Pinoys can’t come to PH if not traveling, joining them 
SOURCE: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/12_Dec/2020Dec01_Press.pdf


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Gary D said:


> I don't understand what you mean. The only way a foreigner can get BB stamp is by travelling with their spouse. Although they will give it without asking it's actually for your wife the request it and if required to show a copy of you marriage certificate.


You forgot if your parents or one of them is a citizen, then the son or daughter or the citizen's offsprings can qualify for the BB stamp provided they accompany the citizen to the Philippines .


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Gary D said:


> This is all very contradictory as foreign spouses are aiiowed in travelling alone on a 9a.


If a parent or both are Filipino citizens, their offsprings can get the BB stamp if they accompany said citizens or whoever is a citizen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> What's your source for that statement?
> 
> 2020 December 01
> BI reminds: Aliens families of Pinoys can’t come to PH if not traveling, joining them
> SOURCE: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/12_Dec/2020Dec01_Press.pdf











9A Foreign Spouse Visa


It does have a ‘59 day’ limitation on it but it also has a start date and an end date which are 90 days apart. I’m using this route strictly to enter the country and will attempt to switch to a 13A visa once I’m there and we are together again. We are together right now in NZ but she starts a...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of confusion about this. I think it's pretty clear. If you are travelling WITH your Filipino spouse, you qualify for a BB on arrival. If you are NOT travelling with your Filipino spouse, but will be joining him/her, or your dependent Filipino offspring, then you will be allowed entry but you need to apply for a 9a visa at the Philippines Consulate in your country before flying.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> There seems to be a lot of confusion about this. I think it's pretty clear. If you are travelling WITH your Filipino spouse, you qualify for a BB on arrival. If you are NOT travelling with your Filipino spouse, but will be joining him/her, or your dependent Filipino offspring, then you will be allowed entry but you need to apply for a 9a visa at the Philippines Consulate in your country before flying.


Just to add BB entry doesn't start until 7th December.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Delete


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Anybody able to report coming in on Balikbayan like pre-covid?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Anybody able to report coming in on Balikbayan like pre-covid?


I was on a BB when I arrived September 2019 and will be entering again this 2nd Jan.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Any difference between these?
/Foreigner married to Filipina
/Person with Filipino blood or citized backround


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Any difference between these?
> /Foreigner married to Filipina
> /Person with Filipino blood or citized backround


1st one is just a foreigner, the second could be classed as a former filipino to be accepted as a balikbayan. The balikbayan privilege is given to the filipino citizen or former filipino citizen who can request that their spouse enter the Philippines with them. The foreigner does not receive the balikbayan privilege it's given to their accompanying filipino spouse.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> 1st one is just a foreigner, the second could be classed as a former filipino to be accepted as a balikbayan. The balikbayan privilege is given to the filipino citizen or former filipino citizen who can request that their spouse enter the Philippines with them. The foreigner does not receive the balikbayan privilege it's given to their accompanying filipino spouse.


Doe the balikbayan and foreigner need an exit stamp after six months? We've never stayed that long.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Doe the balikbayan and foreigner need an exit stamp after six months? We've never stayed that long.


No that's the good thing about balikbayan. Also if my wife enters on her British passport she doesn't pay any travel tax either. Another benifit is that I don't need an onward ticket although I've not tried it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> No that's the good thing about balikbayan. Also if my wife enters on her British passport she doesn't pay any travel tax either. Another benifit is that I don't need an onward ticket although I've not tried it.


That's nice. We've never been asked for an onward ticket, or our marriage certificate. Going to bite me someday as I always forget to bring it just in case LOL


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> 1st one is just a foreigner, the second could be classed as a former filipino to be accepted as a balikbayan. The balikbayan privilege is given to the filipino citizen or former filipino citizen who can request that their spouse enter the Philippines with them. The foreigner does not receive the balikbayan privilege it's given to their accompanying filipino spouse.


 Yes I know, but I asked some unclear. I ment - Is there any difference between them concerning entrance in Phils now during covid?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Yes I know, but I asked some unclear. I ment - Is there any difference between them concerning entrance in Phils now during covid?


The only difference currently is that the foreign spouse must travel with their wife/husband otherwise they will need a 9a visa.


----------

